# ROTM November's Winner!!



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Congrats, Bear!! Very nice '69! Your ride will be featured on the homepage and entered in the Quaker State Autoguide.com free oil change drawing.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Congats Bear....:cheers.....arty:


----------



## Hot_Rod (Feb 10, 2011)

I knew it all along.. Curse you for entering! lol j/k Grats, Bear.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Hey, thanks everyone!!!

Bear


----------



## stracener (Jul 27, 2010)

You earned it Bear !! Great job, looks and sounds awesome!!


----------



## Agenthol302 (May 18, 2011)

congrats


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Not bad for a DIY paint job, looks incredible.. Black doesn't hide anything. Congrats!


----------



## Matt H (Aug 8, 2011)

Wow; that's a beautiful car.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Thanks Matt


----------

